# Авиация > До 1945 >  Авиасоединения из военнопленных под управлением Красной армии

## Игорь Мангазеев

Это тема - следствие тем: 
- «О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?»
О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?
- «Истребители штрафники»
Истребители штрафники

До сих пор активно обсуждается тема «Штрафные эскадрильи ВВС КА» и забывается, к сожалению, тот факт, что под командованием управлений некоторых фронтов РККА и на стороне государств антигитлеровской коалиции сражались полки и соединения, в том числе авиационные, сформированные из бывших военнослужащих вооруженных сил государств-сателлитов Германии и Италии, а также сформированные из иностранных военнопленных. Вероятно, некоторые из них прошли, как и многие воины штрафных рот и батальонов РККА, через советские места лишения свободы.

ПОЛЬША
В соответствии с директивой Генерального штаба Красной Армии от 19 июля 1943 года началось развертывание 1-й отдельной истребительной авиаэскадрильи и 1-го учебно-тренировочного авиационного отряда для 1-й польской пехотной дивизии. 

Из директивы заместителя начальника Генерального штаба Красной армии и начальника Главного организационного управления командующему войсками Московского военного округа о формировании Польского армейского корпуса и офицерской школы.
       Москва            14 августа 1943 года.
Директива дана в соответствии с постановлением Государственного Комитета Обороны от 10 августа 1943 г. В соответствии с решением ГКО Генеральный штаба отдал также директивы о формировании соединений корпуса и отдельных частей: 19 августа – 2-й польской пехотной дивизии им. Яна Генрика Домбровского, *20 августа – о переформировании истребительной авиационной эскадрильи в истребительный авиационный полк «Варшава»*, 3 сентября -- о создании артиллерийской бригады имени Юзефа Бема, 23 сентября – парашютно-разведывательного батальона. Создание 1-й танковой бригады им. Героев Вестерплатте началось 7 октября, 3-й польской пехотной дивизии им. Ромуальда Траугутта – 28 декабря 1943 года. К середине марта 1944 года в основном было закончено.


Директива Генерального штаба Красной армии командующему ВВС Красной Армии о формировании *18-го и 19-го польских авиационных полков.* 
    Москва                3 марта 1945 г.
Во исполнение постановления Государственного комитета обороны от 25.2. 1945 г. сформировать 18 и 19 польские авиационные полки численностью 219 человек каждый.
Пункт формирования – город Алатырь.
Укомплектование авиаполков самолетами и спецавиаимуществом произвести Вашим распоряжением.
Летно-технический состав для формируемых авиаполков будет выделен распоряжением начальника Главного управления Гражданского воздушного управления.
Начальникам главных управлений НКО обеспечить проводимое мероприятие всеми видами положенного довольствия, штатно-табельным имуществом и укомплектовать личным составом наземных специальностей по заявке штаба ВВС КА.
Формируемые авиаполки передать Временному польскому правительству на аэродроме Варшава в сроки: 18 авиаполк к 20 марта и 19 авиаполк к 10 апреля с.г.
Исполнение прошу донести.

Начальник Генерального штаба генерал армии Антонов
Начальник Главного оргуправления генерал-лейтенант Карпоносов

ЧЕХОСЛОВАКИЯ
 «ДИРЕКТИВА Генерального штаба Красной армии командующим войсками 4-го Украинского фронта, Военно-воздушным силами Красной армии и начальникам Главных управлений НКО о сформировании 1-й чехословацкой смешанной авиационной дивизии.
     Москва, 6 декабря 1944 г.

Народный комиссар обороны приказал:
30.1.45 г. сформировать *1-ю чехословацкую смешанную авиационную дивизию* в составе трех авиаполков: два авиаполка – истребительный и штурмовой – сформировать вновь и один – истребительный авиаполк – включить действующий.
[…].
На формирование авиадивизии обратить прибывающий в ваше распоряжение из 1 Украинского фронта летно-технический состав, эвакуированный с территории Чехословакии, и существующий 1-й чехословацкий истребительный авиаполк с резервной авиаэскадрильей.
Пункт формирования установить вашим распоряжением.
Командующему ВВС КА укомплектовать формируемую авиадивизию самолетами и спецавиаимуществом
[…]
Антонов   Карпоносов»

РУМЫНИЯ
В сентябре 1944 г. по соглашению с правительством Румынии ее действующая армия поступала в оперативное подчинение 2-го Украинского фронта. Решением командующего фронтом … *1-й авиационный румынский корпус* (был передан в оперативное подчинение) 5-й воздушной армии (см. История второй мировой войны 1939-1945, т. 9, с. 115, 119)

1-й румынский авиационный корпус
Соединение 
2-я группа истребителей ИАР-80    21
3-я группа истребителей ИАР-18    16
9-я группа истребителей Ме-109    18
5-я группа бомбардировщиков Ю-88 10; Хе-111   7
8-я группа штурмовиков Хе-129 10;      Ю-87      10
11-я разведэскадрилья    ИАР-39      9
12-я разведэскадрилья    ИАР-39      6

БОЛГАРИЯ
Докладная записка начальника Генерального штаба Красной армии народному комиссару обороны СССР об отправке самолетов для ВВС Болгарской армии
      Москва.         Не позднее 20 апреля 1945 г.

Докладываю:
На основании постановления ГОКО от 13.3.45 г. для *ВВС болгарской армии* отпускается самолетов:
Як-9 с мотором М-105 120 штук
Ил-2 120 “
Пе-2 96 “
Як-7 3 “
Ил-2 с двойным управлением 3 “
Пе-4 с двойным управлением 2 “
Всего 344 самолета…

----------


## Холостяк

Я уже <.....> не удивляюсь...
Я уже понял, что это все сам додумался... Правильно что ссылки показал на бредовые свои ветки.. Что это не временный криз, а уже обостренно текущий... И даже выдержки из документов по формированию национальных воинских формирований для борьбы с фашизмом по освобождению своих стран привел...
Вот тогда что ж в этих документах нет слова "военнопленные".. Типа - так мол и так организовать национальные воинские формирования из военнопленных Польши, Венгрии, Чехословакии, Болгарии, Румынии, Франции (Нормандия - вроде там тоже несколько бежало из немецкого плена-лагерей. Наверно ты удручен что не с Советского? Бхахаха!).......
Нравится слово -"лагерь"? Все к нему прям привязываешь!



Мое мнение такое...
Задолбал этот аффтар со всеими темами... Тогда любой идиотик без проблем может открывать темы типа : "Триппер среди летчиков ВВС РККА перед войной и его влияние на боеготовность 22 июня 1941 года", "Закалка морали летчика ВВС РККА в лагерях и влияние этой закалки на боевой дух в бою", "Политическая работа среди личного состава ВВС РККА имевшего судимость", "Лагерный жаргон среди летчиков ВВС РККА в годы войны. Использование жаргона в эфире в бою","Лагерные наколки среди личного состава ВВС РККА"....
Я как человек из науки темы подобные для прикола без проблем кучи могу двинуть, хоть на докторские... Но самое прикольное, что есть <.....> , которые примут их в серьез и усядутся за научные работы, которыми потом будут трясти перед всеми... Хорошо что те, кто принимает ниры знает шутку юмора и пошлет их с их работами в попу... Что и предлагаю сделать и в данном случае!

----------


## Морячок

Что, Игорь - с "губы" выпустили?  :Biggrin:

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Я уже <.....> не удивляюсь...
> 
> 
>  Хорошо что те, кто принимает ниры знает шутку юмора и пошлет их с их работами в попу... Что и предлагаю сделать и в данном случае!




    ОЗОРНО,НО ВЕРНО.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> И даже выдержки из документов по формированию национальных воинских формирований для борьбы с фашизмом по освобождению своих стран привел...
> *Вот тогда что ж в этих документах нет слова "военнопленные"..* Типа - так мол и так организовать национальные воинские формирования из военнопленных Польши, Венгрии, Чехословакии, Болгарии, Румынии, Франции (Нормандия - вроде там тоже несколько бежало из немецкого плена-лагерей. Наверно ты удручен что не с Советского? Бхахаха!).......
> Нравится слово -"лагерь"? Все к нему прям привязываешь!


*Есть такое слово.*
1-я румынская добровольческая дивизия "Тудор Владимиреску" ... была сформирована из *военнопленных румынской армии* и предназначалась для войны против Румынии.
4 октября 1943 года Государственный Комитет Обороны принял постановление о формировании 1-й румынской добровольческой пехотной дивизии "Тудор Владимиреску". Дивизия формировалась в Селецких лагерях для военнопленных под Рязанью, где многие из военнопленных-румын к тому времени уже были надзирателями над немецкими военнопленными.

1-ю чехословацкую бригаду, сформированную в основном *из заключенных в советских лагерях закарпатских украинцев (русин)*  - тоже можно отнести к этой категории – после 1939 русины формально стали гражданами Венгрии.

Что касается Венгрии. Родион Малиновский и И. Сусайков 25 декабря 1944 года подписали докладную записку Верховному Главнокомандующему с просьбой разрешить министру обороны Временного национального правительства Венгрии сформировать пехотную дивизию
«[…]
4. В случае Вашего разрешения укомплектовать дивизию *военнопленными венграми, находящимися в СССР,* прошу дать указание сообщить, в каком количестве и в какие срок они прибудут в Венгрию.
5. Разрешить передать генерал-полковнику Вёрёш по его заявке *военнопленных венгерских офицеров, находящихся во фронтовых лагерях*».

28 декабря 1944 года поступила директива, подписанная Антоновым:
«[…] 3. На укомплектование дивизии разрешается использовать офицеров, сержантов и рядовых – добровольцев из *военнопленных венгров*. Из них 25 % может быть выделено за счет содержащихся *в тыловых лагерях* и 75% за счёт находящихся *во фронтовых лагерях* 2, 3 и 4 Украинских фронтов…»


Кроме того, 5 февраля 1945 года был выпущен приказ начальника железнодорожных войск 2-го Украинского фронта о формировании *3-й венгерской железнодорожной бригады*.
«[…] 1. Командиру 47 железнодорожной бригады гвардии полковнику Турийскому в десятидневный срок сформировать из *венгерских военнопленных*  по прилагаемым штатам железнодорожную бригаду, которую впредь именовать 3-й венгерской железнодорожной бригадой».

Помимо 3-й бригады также была из венгерских военнопленных сформирована 1-я венгерская железнодорожная бригада. 6 февраля 1945 года выпущен приказ начальника железнодорожных войск 2-го Украинского фронта о переименовании венгерского железнодорожного отряда в 1-ю железнодорожную венгерскую бригаду.
«Сформированный железнодорожный отряд из венгерских военнопленных, находящихся в подчинении командира 27 железнодорожной бригады, впредь именовать: «1-я железнодорожная венгерская бригада».

----------


## Mig

> Мое мнение такое...
> Задолбал этот аффтар со всеими темами...


Присоединяюсь! Задолбал он своими "штрафниками" и "весь СССР - ГУЛАГ"!
Предлагаю админам проголосовать всему обчеству и закрыть этот фонтан ахинеи под ником "Мангазеев".

----------


## An-Z

С моей точки зрения, пока оснований для этого нет.

----------


## Gefest83

На счёт: Авиасоединения из военнопленных под управлением Красной армии, ни когда не слышал, а вот про Крылатый Шттрафбат наших ВВС РККА даже передача была по РТР -планета.
http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?id=59398102

----------


## alexvolf

Приветствую,господин Мангазеев.

 Историк,вы наш...Продолжаете идти  дорогой Марка Солонина,под лозунгом  "альтернативщики  всех стран объединяйтесь"? 
Почитал ваши предпоследние памфлеты о РОА.Не пойму как шахтерская газета
все это печатает ? Или редакция начала бизнес по выпуску  туалетной бумагу? 
Если позволите -дам небольшую цитату из вашего последнего-

Областная газета Кузбасса "Шахтерский край"

1 августа 1946 года трибунал осудил на смерть двенадцать бывших генералов и полковников Красной Армии, служивших РОА. Осужденных повесили, отказав им в смерти от пули. Среди казненных был и Мальцев. Единственный из всех, он не просил о помиловании и не каялся, в последнем слове напомнив трибуналу о 38-м годе, подорвавшем его веру в Советскую власть. Казнен был и майор Бычков, Герой Советского Союза, кавалер ордена Ленина и двух орденов Боевого Красного Знамени, так и отправившийся на эшафот со званием героя 
- Указ о лишении его этого звания последовал посмертно, только 23 марта 1947 года. Следы командира полка Байдака не отыскались. А Антилевскому удалось улететь и добраться до Испании, где он, по справкам продолжавших искать его органов, был замечен уже в 70-х годах. Антилевский был заочно приговорен к смертной казни сразу после войны, но еще пять лет за ним сохранялось звание Героя Советского Союза, и только летом 1950 года спохватившиеся власти заочно 
лишили его этого звания.

Игорь Мангазеев 

 Игорь,вы у кого слезу хотите выбить этим паскудством? Догадаться думаю не сложно... Ведь у вас и тех для кого вы пишите герои- власовы с антилевскими,мальцевыми и шкуро. Стыдоба,ей богу.А по русски-просто паскудство.
Предатели-орденоносцы мать их...

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемый *alexvolf*!
Я уже высказывался по поводу тематики изысканий подобных афтароф. Несколько дополню, так как, к примеру, в последней я уловил что-то знакомое и пахнущее… И знаете что!? Я вспомнил, где читал точно такую же идею, которая проходит основной мыслью по всем публикациям и «разоблачениям»… Это же идея доктора Геббельса! Он тоже смело разоблачал коварных коммуняк, Сталина и фанатиков-сталинских соколов… Более того - в этих геббельсовских трудах те же фамилии и те же вонючие «герои»!!!! Так что последыши фашистской пропаганды пользуют старыми приемами, думая, что все забыто и подонков можно представить героями. Я не удивлюсь, если скоро подобными афтарами фюрер будет представлен как на старом нацистском плакате – «освободителем»…. Они даже стесняться ничего не будут.., двинут эту забытую идейку самого фюрера и не покраснеют… Хотя… Все это уже было… 
Привожу сканы… 






*Классно так геббельсовскими спецами ввинчен такой пропагандистский оборот - "Не верьте обманщикам!"* 
*И далее по тексту очень правильно и конкретно указано, что мол "ваши товарищи уже на себе испытали" кто их жестока поимел (особенно с газовыми камерами и концлагерями)....*

----------


## Холостяк

продолжаю.....

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Комдив 48-й стрелковой дивизии им. М.И.Калинина генерал-майор Павел Богданов сдался после неудачного встречного боя вверенной ему дивизии в июле 1941 года, и на весь мир заявил, что отрекается от звания генерала Красной Армии. 

В 1937-1938 годах комсостав этой дивизии подвергся политическим репрессиям, хотя в полевом лагере именно этой дивизии снимались сцены культового фильма "Чапаев" (актер Бабочкин переплывал не Урал, а Волгу под г. Калинином).

Несмотря на то, что стрелковыми полками этой дивизии в межвоенный период командовал Александр Василевский, будущий Маршал Советского Союза, начальник Генштаба и член Ставки, ветераны Твери практически никогда не вспоминают об этой дивизии на своих мероприятиях, хотя дивизия реабилитировала себя на Ораниенбаумском пятачке. Интересно, почему?

----------


## alexvolf

> Несмотря на то, что стрелковыми полками этой дивизии в межвоенный период командовал Александр Василевский, будущий Маршал Советского Союза, начальник Генштаба и член Ставки, ветераны Твери практически никогда не вспоминают об этой дивизии на своих мероприятиях, хотя дивизия реабилитировала себя на Ораниенбаумском пятачке. Интересно, почему?


Игорь
 Вот об этом и следовало спросить ветеранов,а не задавать вопрос-ПОЧЕМУ,да ОТЧЕГО...
Далее следуя вашей логике,что прикажите в биографиях Василевского
теперь стоит указывать какими войсковыми соединениями он командовал-начиная от взвода,роты? Стоит напомнить вам,что Василевский в послевоенное время был Министром обороны,а Жуков в свое время  тесно служил сразу с несколькими "врагами народа". И что? 

Как-то все у вас сумбурно начинаете "за здравие потом за упокой"...
Что вы пытаетесь доказать? То,что предатель Богданов (в одном звании с
современником Калугиным) воевал за "свободную россию" (как выражается одна психически неадекватная госпожа) против "комуняк". 
Так это уж через край...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> ...об этом и следовало спросить ветеранов, а не задавать вопрос - ПОЧЕМУ, да ОТЧЕГО...


Я вам и так скажу, почему. Потому что, согласно доносу члена ВС 30-й армии, бригадного комиссара А.В.Абрамова "...из Калинина все в большой панике бежали в направлении Клин-Москва". Это донесение бригкомиссара члену ВС Западного фронта тов. Булганину, а по существу - донос, опубликовано в книге "От ЧК до ФСБ. Документы и материалы по истории госбезопасности Тверского края. 1918-1998" (Тверь, 1998). Ложный документ и без того сильно вредил присвоению Твери звания "Город воинской славы" (решение оргкомитета "Победа" должно состояться сегодня), а тут ещё кислая репутация дивизии имени Калинина. 




> Как-то все *у вас сумбурно начинаете* "за здравие потом за упокой"... Что вы пытаетесь доказать?


Помилуйте, господин alexvolf! Разве это я начинаю?




> ...предатель Богданов (в одном звании с
> современником Калугиным) воевал за "свободную Россию" (как выражается одна психически неадекватная госпожа) против "коммуняк".


Извините, но вам до Валерии Ильиничны - как до неба. Хотя бы потому, что она, в отличие от вас, не скрывается под маской.

----------


## alexvolf

> Извините, но вам до Валерии Ильиничны - как до неба. Хотя бы потому, что она, в отличие от вас, не скрывается под маской.


 Игорь
Даже в этом вы не правы. 
В отличии от Новодворской -я как раз в небе много раз был- служба была такая "небесная" приходилась Родину от супостата защищать. 

Вообще если хотите продолжить начатый разговор о "земных" предателях
в том числе и о полноценности течения диссидентов открывайте тему в курилке-поговорим...

----------


## Петрович

> Ложный документ и без того сильно вредил присвоению Твери звания "Город воинской славы" (решение оргкомитета "Победа" должно состояться сегодня), а тут ещё кислая репутация дивизии имени Калинина.


Странно, а вот перелет Вараксина и измена Антилевского почему то не помешали 20 иап стать гвардейским. :Confused:

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Странно, а вот перелет Вараксина и измена Антилевского почему-то не помешали 20-му иап стать гвардейским.


Вчера Тверь стала "Городом воинской славы". Но!.. Но третьей на территории Калининской области (в пределах 1935-1944 гг.): шестым в списке Городов воинской славы значится Ржев, четырнадцатым - Великие Луки.

К слову, почётного звания удостоена именно Тверь, а не Калинин. Любопытно, что в дни оккупации (14 октября 1941 года - 16 декабря 1941 года) бургомистрат (бургомистр Валерий Амвросиевич Ясинский) однажды уже возвращал этом древнему волжскому городу исконное имя. В конечном счёте это не помешало Твери стать Городом воинской славы.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> ...приходилась Родину от супостата защищать.



В 1930-е годы авиацию СибВО возглавляли, в частности, Ганс Карлович Киш и Константин Васильевич Маслов, в прошлом - один из основателей Монинского авиагарнизона.
1938-й год не пережил ни тот, ни другой.

Киш Ганс Карлович. Род. 1896, г. Уй Арад (Венгрия); венгр, б/п, обр. высшее, 1935 год - командующий ВВС СибВО, 1936-1938 гг. - заместитель начальника Главной инспекции Управления гражданского воздушного флота, 1938 - начальник ВВС ОКДВА, комбриг, прож. в Москве: Ленинградское ш., д.19, кв. 2. Арестован 9.10.1937. Приговорен ВКВС СССР 27.04.1938 по обвинению в шпионаже. Расстрелян 27.04.1938. Реабилитирован 9.09.1965.

Маслов Константин Васильевич - с 1929 года начальник Монинского авиагарнизона. Из воспоминаний маршала авиации Степана Акимовича Красовского "Жизнь в авиации":
"Осенью 1933 года командующий войсками Московского военного округа А.И.Корк проводил в Монино сборы командиров авиачастей. Проверив порядок в гарнизоне, он объявил Маслову выговор "за грязь". В день окончания сборов в Монино прибыл Нарком обороны К.Е.Ворошилов. Во время обеда Климент Ефремович предложил поднять тост за рачительного хозяина гарнизона Константина Васильевича Маслова, который порадовал своих гостей образцовым порядком. Одновременно нарком объявил ему благодарность. Корк вынужден был отменить свой приказ... 
В дальнейшем Константин Васильевич командовал авиацией в Забайкалье, в Сибири. Весной 1937 года он безвременно ушел из жизни, но память о нем живет в сердцах многих авиаторов, знавших этого умного, скромного и обаятельного человека. Сейчас одна из улиц поселка Монино, где размещается Военно-воздушная Краснознаменная академия, носит имя Маслова".

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Это тема - следствие тем: 
> - «О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?»
> О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?
> - «Истребители штрафники»
> Истребители штрафники


"Комсомольская правда" 22 февраля 2011 года опубликовала статью "Штрафбатя", посвящённую Герою Советского Союза Ивану Евграфовичу Фёдорову, умершему 12 февраля 2011 года. Статью подготовил Валерий Володченко. Лейтмотив статьи - отсутствие должного учёта самолётов, сбитых И.Е.Фёдоровым.

Двойная цитата: "У историка Вячеслава Родионова, который много лет скрупулёзно исследует биографию Фёдорова, своё видение "победной проблемы" лётчика-штрафника: "...Авиадивизия, к которой сын вождя [Василий Сталин] был приписан, просто поражала своей победной результативностью".

----------


## Mig

> "Комсомольская правда" 22 февраля 2011 года опубликовала статью "Штрафбатя", посвящённую Герою Советского Союза Ивану Евграфовичу Фёдорову, умершему 22 февраля 2011 года. Статью подготовил Валерий Володченко. Лейтмотив статьи - отсутствие должного учёта самолётов, сбитых И.Е.Фёдоровым....



Какое странное совпадение: не успел герой всех битв и народов умереть, как ему панегирик уже напечатали. Тем более, что "Комсомолка" подписывается в печать накануне...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Какое странное совпадение: не успел герой всех битв и народов умереть, как ему панегирик уже напечатали. Тем более, что "Комсомолка" подписывается в печать накануне...


Спасибо. Вы правы, дату я указал неверно. И.Е.Фёдоров умер не 22-го, а 12-го февраля. Извините, пожалуйста!

В заголовке так и стоит: 12 февраля.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Это тема - следствие тем: 
> *- «О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?»*
> О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?
> - «Истребители штрафники»
> Истребители штрафники


В первом посте приведена ссылка на тему, к сожалению, закрытую. Поэтому вынужден писать здесь, так как очевидно, что за прошедшие годы сюжет "штрафных соединений" РККА получил развитие в отечественном кинематографе.
Имею в виду, конечно, киноленту "Утомлённые солнцем - 2. Цитадель". Фильм вышел на экраны в мае 2011 года, уже после обсуждения здесь темы о "штрафных соединениях".

Напомню вкратце фабулу: "Сталин приказывает Котову провести сложнейшую и практически обречённую на провал операцию: повести в лобовую атаку на Цитадель 15 тысяч гражданских мужчин, *по разным причинам уклонившихся от участия в военных действиях,* для того, чтобы оборонявшиеся истратили на них боезапас, это дало бы возможность затем провести штурм Цитадели с малыми потерями среди солдат. В случае успеха Сталин обещает дать под командование Котову армию".

*15 тысяч - в одном штурме и под началом одного командира! Это, по штатам военного времени, на четверть больше, чем стрелковая дивизия.* 

К сожалению, написавший сценарий кинокартины Александр Новотоцкий умер в марте 2014 года в возрасте 55 лет.

----------


## OKA

> В первом посте приведена ссылка на тему, к сожалению, закрытую. Поэтому вынужден писать здесь, так как очевидно, что за прошедшие годы сюжет "штрафных соединений" РККА получил развитие в отечественном кинематографе.
> Имею в виду, конечно, киноленту "Утомлённые солнцем - 2. Цитадель". Фильм вышел на экраны в мае 2011 года, уже после обсуждения здесь темы о "штрафных соединениях".
> 
> Напомню вкратце фабулу: "Сталин приказывает Котову провести сложнейшую и практически обречённую на провал операцию: повести в лобовую атаку на Цитадель 15 тысяч гражданских мужчин, *по разным причинам уклонившихся от участия в военных действиях,* для того, чтобы оборонявшиеся истратили на них боезапас, это дало бы возможность затем провести штурм Цитадели с малыми потерями среди солдат. В случае успеха Сталин обещает дать под командование Котову армию".
> 
> *15 тысяч - в одном штурме и под началом одного командира! Это, по штатам военного времени, на четверть больше, чем стрелковая дивизия.* 
> 
> К сожалению, написавший сценарий кинокартины Александр Новотоцкий умер в марте 2014 года в возрасте 55 лет.


Это наверняка лучше обсуждать  в курилке, в теме Нас ждет новый шедевр

Словоблудие на тему "лётчиков-штравников" прихлопнули заслуженно, думается мне)))

----------

